# W



## Roger Longbottom (1 Dec 2019)

W


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Dec 2019)

Thinking about one... depends on having a solid base as any movement in the base leading to a crack will be impossible to repair once the resin bound gravel is put on top.

Don't go for pebbles set into a resin layer as the pebbles spall off- better to have decorative gravel mixed with resin.

Alternative is red or black tarmac with option of various types and colours of chippings rolled into the surface- can even get porous tarmac now as replacing with non-porous finish may require planning permission [stupid isn't it].


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Dec 2019)

Presumably the non-porous planning permission is an attempt to in some way reduce the impact of everyone tarmacing/hard surfacing their front gardens?


----------



## presta (2 Dec 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> Alternative is red or black tarmac with option of various types and colours of chippings rolled into the surface


Tarmac is terrible stuff. It looks pretty for a short while when it's new, but i's not long before it starts disintegrating and sprouting weeds. Things like jacks, axle stands and car ramps sink into it too. Once it's crumbling you can't even sweep dirt off the drive without having to find somewhere to dispose of a couple of barrowloads of tarmac.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Dec 2019)

Tarmac is not a patch on asphalt but a lot cheaper

Resin is a nice looking product But it's all down to who lays it.

Unfortunately as with a lot of paving and driveway installations a lot are very poor.

Do your homework, resin Must be laid on a solid base, ideally concrete.
One thing that people dont seem to understand when getting a new drive.

You are usually sold a domestic driveway in construction at a price.
This would be a hardcore base 150mm and the surface.

This should provide years of service for cars and light vans upto 3.5ton.

So when you have a skip lorry or any large vehicles on your drive it will usually move.
Bear that in mind, loaded skip lorry weighs around 18 ton.
So if that goes over you resin drive it will probably move as will tarmac imprinted concrete and any other solid surfaces.
This does depend on sub base but its often clay unless your lucky and have hard ground.
A block paved drive can be repaired perfectly. Weeds are a pain but there are many benefits to a good block drive.
Again its all about the preparation, do your homework


The regulations require water to drain onto your land.
Soakaway or to garden lawn ect
This applies on driveways that are being extended by 25%+ in my area and it's ok with like for like, solid surface for solid surface. 
New houses will already comply 


Lots of things to think about, but a good installer will know all the pitfalls and have good knowledge of the ground in your area.

Hth

Check local regulations


----------



## Drago (2 Dec 2019)

If the driveway is more than 5 square metres in area you need planning permission to re lay it with an impermeable material. If it's already an impermeable material and you're just replacing like for like then you're cool, but i'd take lots of photos of the old one to CYA in case its questioned. A woman at t'other end of the village had to dig up her new embossed driveway which she'd had laid without permission to replace her gravel one.


----------



## screenman (2 Dec 2019)

My brother has the rubber driveway stuff, he had it repaired once very successfully. Whilst we have 80 x 5++ yards of gravel with a block paving area for 3 cars easily, I dislike all of it and it takes a fair bit of maintenance.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> If the driveway is more than 5 square metres in area you need planning permission to re lay it with an impermeable material. If it's already an impermeable material and you're just replacing like for like then you're cool, but i'd take lots of photos of the old one to CYA in case its questioned. A woman at t'other end of the village had to dig up her new embossed driveway which she'd had laid without permission to replace her gravel one.




Not quite, you can put a drive in so long as it drains onto your land.
Also this does not include draining to surface water drains. 
Must be naturally absorbed. 
If it doesn't then you need planning


----------



## Drago (2 Dec 2019)

No, very quite.

https://www.planningportal.co.uk/info/200130/common_projects/45/paving_your_front_garden

As I mentioned in my previous post, that applies to impermeable material, ie, concrete, resin, etc. Last time I checked gravel was not impermeable.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> No, very quite.
> 
> https://www.planningportal.co.uk/info/200130/common_projects/45/paving_your_front_garden
> 
> As I mentioned in my previous post, that applies to impermeable material, ie, concrete, resin, etc. Last time I checked gravel was not impermeable.




You can do what you like if you keep the water within reason.

I believe were saying the same thing, but some people will think 5m2 requires planning.


Just a point, ive never heard of and conviction or driveway removal order ever in the 11-12 yrs since this law came in.

Loads dont bother as no one checks.

Even if they did, all would be needed was a soakaway and a channel drain across the driveway where it meets the council land to please the council


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2020)

They don't check...unless someone grasses, as has happened to a lady in our village. Neighbours aren't always as clueless as people like to think.


----------

